

Mozilla Labs Releases Weave Sync 1.0 - mocy
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/01/29/mozilla-labs-releases-weave-1-0/

======
jsm386
While this seems like a cool idea, I definitely don't want my (bookmarks - I
don' t see the point, but it doesn't concern me) saved passwords, browsing
history and open browser tabs synced to my phone.

1) If I lose my phone that is a lot of personal data/security info that is
available on my phone. Saved passwords would be useful, but I don't save any
passwords on my phone now, and this isn't going to change that.

2) Last thing I want, if I'm returning through US border is all of this data
on my phone, given
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/16/laptop_border_search...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/16/laptop_border_search/)
(There are better articles, but that is the first Google result)

~~~
wtallis
That blog post doesn't make it clear that Weave is also good for syncing
between computers. I've been using it for months to sync between my desktop
and my two laptops, where each laptop is running two operating systems. For
me, the coolest thing about it is that the history syncing means that the
suggestions as I'm typing in a URL are the same on all the machines, so that
when I type 's', slashdot and stackoverflow are the first two.

Bookmark syncing is also nice because NoScript can store it's rules in a
bookmark, so I will only have to whitelist any site once.

------
mattyb
I hope Google adds support for browser history and password storage to their
Chrome extension API so that I can write a similar tool for Chromium.

Weave (and Xmarks) use these:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Using_the_Places_history_se...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Using_the_Places_history_service)

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/nsILoginManager>

------
celticjames
Anyone care to compare this to Xmarks for me? I've been using Xmarks because
it also supports syncing between Firefox, IE, Safari, and Chrome. What
advantage do I get from Weave?

~~~
mattyb
Weave is only for Firefox & Fennec (it's a Mozilla project).

Weave synchronizes bookmarks & passwords like Xmarks, in addition to browsing
history and open tabs.

------
euroclydon
SyncPlaces lets you do this to a file or FTP server.

<http://www.andyhalford.com/syncplaces>

~~~
mattyb
No history syncing though, which is big for me.

------
hexis
Bookmark, history, and tab syncing appeals to me. Passwords, not so much. Does
this extension allow me to exclude passwords and sync the rest?

~~~
csytan
Yes

------
joshu
congrats to the Weave team! a bunch of the ex-delicious folks went there.

